# Topic: PAID: MLsoccer



## MLsoccer (Aug 7, 2019)

I am in gambling business for more than 16 years. 

I worked for 2 companies connected with gambling.

I am Freelancer living from my predictions.

I will help you with Quality predictions.

I gurantee you that your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed.

I bet flat stake and predict only soccer events.

I send total odd between 1,80 and 2,50

I send tickets 24 hours before the start of the first event.

I send new ticket by email.

I reccomand bookmaker bet365. They have 100% of my sport events in their betting list.

I have 3 payment methods: paypal, skrill and western union.

I want to earn money for your betting profile!


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 7, 2019)

I will post free tickets until the end of the week:

Champions League - Qualification | Maribor - Rosenborg (1)
Total Odd (bet365): 2,45






						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 8, 2019)

Ticket 08/07/2019

Europa League - Qualification | Haugesund - PSV (2)
Europa League - Qualification | Molde - Aris (1)
Total Odd (bet365): 2,13

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 9, 2019)

Ticket 09/07/2019

Netherlands Eerste Divisie | Dordrecht - Breda (2)
Total Odd (bet365): 2,00

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 10, 2019)

Ticket 10/07/2019

Germany: DFB Pokal | Magdeburg - Freiburg (2)
Total Odd (bet365): 1,88

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 11, 2019)

Ticket 11/07/2019

England Premier League | Leicester City - Wolverhampton (1)
Total Odd (bet365): 2,25






						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 12, 2019)

Ticket 12/07/2019

Norway Eliteserien | Lillestrom - Mjondalen (1) (3-2)
Total Odd (bet365): 2,25

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 24, 2019)

One free ticket for this Saturday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer) 

Ticket 24/07/2019

Germany Bundesliga | Dusseldorf - Bayer Leverkusen (2)
Italy Seria A | Parma  - Juventus (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,20

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 25, 2019)

Ticket 24/07/2019 (WIN)

One free ticket for this Sunday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer) 

Ticket 25/07/2019

Denmark Superligaen | Brondby - Aarhus (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 1,90

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 29, 2019)

One free ticket for this Thursday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 29/08/2019

Europe League | Zorya Luhansk - Espanyol (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,15






						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 6, 2019)

One free ticket for this Friday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 6/09/2019

Ireland - Premier Division | Finn Harps - St. Patrick's Athletic (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,00

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 7, 2019)

Ticket 6/09/2019 (WIN)

Available ticket for this Saturday: 









						Get Ticket
					

Buy 1 ticket - 24,90  34,90  Euro                                     Buy 1 month tickets - 169  219  Euro     ...




					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 13, 2019)

One free ticket for this Friday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 13/09/2019

France League 1 | Lille - Angers (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 1,95

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 14, 2019)

Ticket 13/09/2019 (WIN)

Available ticket for this Saturday: 

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 18, 2019)

One free ticket for this Wednesday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 18/09/2019

Champions League | Dinamo Zagreb - Atalanta (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,10

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 21, 2019)

Ticket 18/09/2019 (LOSE)

Available ticket for this Saturday:









						Get Ticket
					

Buy 1 ticket - 24,90  34,90  Euro                                     Buy 1 month tickets - 169  219  Euro     ...




					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 22, 2019)

One free ticket for this Sunday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 22/09/2019

Italy Serie A | Bologna - Roma (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,50

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 23, 2019)

Ticket 22/09/2019 (WIN)

Available ticket for this Monday: 

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 28, 2019)

One free ticket for this Saturday: (1 bonus tip for every member of MLsoccer)

Ticket 28/09/2019

England Premier League | Crystal Palace - Norwich (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 1,90

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 29, 2019)

Ticket 28/09/2019 (WIN)

Available ticket for this Sunday: 

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 30, 2019)

September: 75% winning percentage, avarage odd more than 2,00

Last 5 free tips (4 wins, 1 lose)

Subscribe for more wins in October: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccer (May 16, 2020)

Soccer season is back, MLsoccer is back!!!

Free Ticket 16/05/2020

Germany Bundesliga | Augsburg - Wolfsburg (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,40






						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccer (May 17, 2020)

Ticket 16/05/2020 (WIN)

Free Ticket 17/05/2020

Germany Bundesliga 2 | St. Pauli - Nuernberg (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,25

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (May 23, 2020)

Ticket 17/05/2020 (WIN)

Available Ticket 23/5/2020

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (May 31, 2020)

Free Ticket 31/05/2020

Czech Republic Liga 1 | Bohemians 1905 - SK Dynamo Ceske Budejovice (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,10

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jun 6, 2020)

Ticket 31/05/2020 (WIN)

Free Ticket 6/06/2020

Austria  | St. Poelten - Austria Wien (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,25

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jun 22, 2020)

Free Ticket 22/06/2020

Spain LaLiga 2 | Sporting Gijon - Real Oviedo (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,30

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jun 24, 2020)

Free Ticket 24/06/2020

Norway | Aalesund - SK Brann (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,15

https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jun 29, 2020)

Available Ticket 29/6/2020

New domain: https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 4, 2020)

Free Ticket 4/07/2020

Portugal | Vitoria de Setubal - Pacos de Ferreira (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,10

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 5, 2020)

Ticket 4/07/2020 (WIN)

Available Ticket 5/07/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 12, 2020)

Free Ticket 12/07/2020 

England Championship | Stoke City - Birmingham City (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,00

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 13, 2020)

Ticket 12/07/2020 (WIN)

Available Ticket 14/07/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 24, 2020)

Free Ticket 24/07/2020

Sweden Superettan | Oergryte FF - Degerfors (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 1,95






						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Jul 26, 2020)

Ticket 24/07/2020 (LOST)

Available Ticket 26/07/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 1, 2020)

JULY STATS:

15 WINS 7 LOSTS (65,21% winning percentage) (2,13 average odd of winning tips)

Available Ticket 1/08/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 3, 2020)

Free Ticket 3/08/2020

Norway | Aasane - Tromsoe (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,05

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 4, 2020)

Ticket 3/08/2020 (WIN)

Available Ticket 4/08/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 10, 2020)

Available Ticket 10/08/2020

Discount until the end of August (1 ticket -50%): 17,90 *8,95* Euro









						Get Ticket
					

Buy 1 ticket - 89,90 Euro                                    (EURO 2020 - Ticket every matchday) Buy 1 month ti...




					www.mlsoccertips.com


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 16, 2020)

Free Ticket 16/08/2020

Bulgaria | Etar - Cherno More (2)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,25

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 21, 2020)

Ticket 16/08/2020 (WIN)

Available Ticket 21/08/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Aug 28, 2020)

Free Ticket 28/08/2020

Bulgaria | Tsarsko Selo Sofia - CSKA 1948 (1)

Total Odd (bet365): 2,30 

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccer (Sep 2, 2020)

AUGUST STATS:

15 WINS 11 LOSTS (57,69% winning percentage) (2,07 average odd of winning tips)

Available Ticket 3/09/2020

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Mar 27, 2021)

Free Ticket 27/3/2021

World Cup Qualification | Czech Republic - Belgium (Over 2,5) (1,80)
World Cup Qualification | Serbia - Portugal (X2) (1,18)

Total odd in bet365: 2,12 






						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 11, 2021)

Free Ticket 11/4/2021

Italy Serie A | Fiorentina - Atalanta (2) (1,53)
Portugal Primeira Liga | Braga - Belenenses SAD (1) (1,40)

Total odd in bet365: 2,14





						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (May 7, 2021)

Free Ticket 8/5/2021

Germany 1. Bundesliga | Werder Bremen - Bayer Leverkusen (2) (1,80)
Netherlands Eredivisie | AZ Alkmaar - Fortuna Sittard (1) (1,28)

Total odd in bet365: 2,30





						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 12, 2021)

(FT 0-3)EURO 2020 | Turkey - Italy (Over 2,5) (2,30)





						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com
				



Free ticket for today! Ticket for every day of Euro 2020 
Tip:
EURO 2020 | Belgium - Russia (Over 2,5) (2,00)
Total odd in bet365: 2,00


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 13, 2021)

(FT 3-0)EURO 2020 | Belgium - Russia (Over 2,5) (2,00)





						MLsoccer
					






					www.mlsoccertips.com
				



Free ticket for today! Ticket for every day of Euro 2020 
Tip:
EURO 2020 | England - Croatia (Over 2,5) (2,00)
Total odd in bet365: 2,00


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 16, 2021)

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/
Free ticket for today! Ticket for every day of Euro 2020 
Tip:
EURO 2020 | Italy - Switzerland (Over 2,5) (2,20)
Total odd in bet365: 2,20


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 17, 2021)

(FT 3-0)EURO 2020 | Italy - Switzerland (Over 2,5) (2,20)
Total odd in bet365: 2,20
https://www.mlsoccertips.com/
Available ticket for today! Ticket for every day of Euro 2020


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 19, 2021)

https://www.mlsoccertips.com/
Free ticket for today! Ticket for every day of Euro 2020
Tip:
EURO 2020 | Hungary - France (Over 2,5) (2,00)
Total odd in bet365: 2,00


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 15, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: Norway Eliteserien | Brann - Sandefjord (Over 2,5) (1,95)
Total odd in bet365: 1,95





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 16, 2021)

(FT 3-2) Norway Eliteserien | Brann - Sandefjord (Over 2,5) (1,95)
Total odd in bet365: 1,95
Available ticket for this week: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 22, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: Portugal Liga 2 | Varzim - Rio Ave (2) (2,30)
Total odd in bet365: 2,30
https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 24, 2021)

(FT 0-3) Portugal Liga 2 | Varzim - Rio Ave (2) (2,30)
Total odd in bet365: 2,30
Available ticket for this week: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 28, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: England Championship | Hull - Bournemouth (2) (2,20)
Total odd in bet365: 2,20





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Aug 29, 2021)

(FT 0-0) England Championship | Hull - Bournemouth (2) (2,20)
Total odd in bet365: 2,20
Available ticket for today: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Sep 10, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: Netherlands Eredivisie | Twente - Utrecht (2) (1,90)
Total odd in bet365: 1,90





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Sep 18, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: England Championship | Derby County - Stoke City (2) (2,30)
Total odd in bet365: 2,30





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Oct 2, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Tip: England Championship | Bournemouth - Sheff Utd (1) (2,10)
Total odd in bet365: 2,10





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Oct 3, 2021)

(FT 2-1) England Championship | Bournemouth - Sheff Utd (1) (2,10)
Total odd in bet365: 2,10
Available ticket for today: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello, guys!

I decide to drastically reduce prices of my service, because I receive a lot of messages about discount or free trials. I want to share my tips with more people, because in the end there is one purpose - to make money! So here is the new prize list:

1 ticket - 34,90 euro
1 month tickets - 219 euro

Enjoy  https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Oct 9, 2021)

Available ticket for today, odd more than 2,00: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Nov 23, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Champions League | Chelsea - Juventus (1) (1,61)
Champions League | Villarreal - Manchester United (Over 2,5) (1,72)
Total odd in bet365: 2,77





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 4, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Germany Bundesliga | Dortmund - Bayern Munich (2) (1,80)
Germany Bundesliga 2 | St Pauli - Schalke (Over 2,5) (1,65)
Total odd in bet365: 2,97





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 5, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Netherlands Eredivisie | AZ Alkmaar - Sparta Rotterdam (1) (1,44)
Germany Bundesliga |  Monchengladbach - Freiburg (Over 2,5) (1,72)
Total odd in bet365: 2,47





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 7, 2021)

(FT 2-3)Germany Bundesliga | Dortmund - Bayern Munich (2) (1,80)
(FT 2-1)Germany Bundesliga 2 | St Pauli - Schalke (Over 2,5) (1,65)
Total odd in bet365: 2,97
(FT 3-1)Netherlands Eredivisie | AZ Alkmaar - Sparta Rotterdam (1) (1,44)
(FT 0-6)Germany Bundesliga | Monchengladbach - Freiburg (Over 2,5) (1,72)
Total odd in bet365: 2,47
Available tickets for this week: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 10, 2021)

Available ticket for tomorrow (odd 2,68): https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## GetSoccertips (Dec 18, 2021)

Free ticket for today!
Germany Bundesliga | Eintracht Frankfurt - Mainz (1) (2,25)
Total odd in bet365: 2,25





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 19, 2021)

(FT 1-0)Germany Bundesliga | Eintracht Frankfurt - Mainz (1) (2,25)
Total odd in bet365: 2,25
Available ticket for today: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 27, 2021)

Ticket 26/12/2021
(FT 2-0)England Premier League | Brighton - Brentford (1) (1,90)
Total odd in bet365: 1,90
Available ticket for today: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Dec 28, 2021)

Ticket 27/12/2021
(FT 0-1)England Championship | QPR - Bournemouth (2) (2,62)
Total odd in bet365: 2,62


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 2, 2022)

Free ticket for today!
England Premier League | Chelsea - Brentford (1) (1,36) 
Spain LaLiga | Celta Vigo - Real Madrid (2) (1,90)
Total odd in bet365: 2,58





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 20, 2022)

Free ticket for today!
Spain Primera Liga | Levante - Sevilla (2) (2,10)
Total odd in bet365: 2,10





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 22, 2022)

Ticket 21/04/2022
(FT 2-3)Spain Primera Liga | Levante - Sevilla (2) (2,10)
Total odd in bet365: 2,10





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 23, 2022)

Free ticket for today!
Netherlands Eredivisie | AZ Alkmaar - Heerenveen (1) (1,40)
Germany Bundesliga | Leipzig - Union Berlin (1) (1,53)
Total odd in bet365: 2,14





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Apr 24, 2022)

Available ticket for today: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (May 1, 2022)

Free ticket for today!
France League 1 | Bordeaux - Nice (2) (2,05)
Total odd in bet365: 2,05





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (May 2, 2022)

Ticket 1/05/2022
(FT 0-1)France League 1 | Bordeaux - Nice (2) (2,05)
Total odd in bet365: 2,05





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (May 6, 2022)

Free ticket for today(7/05/2022)!
Netherlands Eredivisie | PEC Zwolle - Utrecht (2) (2,55)
Total odd in bet365: 2,55





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (May 15, 2022)

Free ticket for today
Portugal Primeira Liga | Famalicao - Braga (2) (2,25)
Total odd in bet365: 2,25





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jun 27, 2022)

Free ticket for today (28/6/2022)
China Super League | Shandong Taishan - Henan Songshan Longmen (Over 2,5) (1,95)
Total odd in bet365: 1,95





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jul 4, 2022)

Summer discount (Until the end of September 2022)
1 ticket - 24,90 34,90 Euro 
1 month tickets - 169 219 Euro








						Get Ticket
					

Buy 1 ticket - 24,90  34,90  Euro                                     Buy 1 month tickets - 169  219  Euro     ...




					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jul 10, 2022)

Free ticket for today
Bulgaria FPL  | Lokomotiv Sofia - Cherno more (2) (1,90)
Total odd in bet365: 1,90





						MLsoccer
					






					mlsoccertips.blogspot.com


----------



## MLsoccertipsR (Jul 11, 2022)

(FT 0-1)Bulgaria FPL | Lokomotiv Sofia - Cherno more (2) (1,90)
Total odd in bet365: 1,90
Available ticket for Saturday and Sunday: https://mlsoccertips.blogspot.com/p/tickets.html


----------

